# LF - fluval 3 plus Suction Cup Bracket & Suction Cup Suckers



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Looking for fluval 3 plus suction cups so I can stick the filter to the glass. Bought a used fluval plus without suction cups. 
Anyone know where to get some?

Thanks, Clint.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Perhaps J&L or Big Al's online


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Perhaps J&L or Big Al's online


Do you know if there's any at Rogers or other stores?

Clint.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Big als online, the stores don't seem to have stock but order online, pets and pond seems to be the cheapest so far thogh


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You might check with King Ed's , Last time I was there I noticed they have an area with a ton of filters and parts, maybe they have something there that will work


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> You might check with King Ed's , Last time I was there I noticed they have an area with a ton of filters and parts, maybe they have something there that will work


Thanks, can I have the address please?

Clint.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed Pet Centre 7377 Kingsway, Vancouver 604-525-4955


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> King Ed Pet Centre 7377 Kingsway, Vancouver 604-525-4955


Thank you. I better call them first though 

Clint.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

good idea


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if you cant find anything in the end you can go to a home depot type store and buy suction cups for like 2 dollars for a package of 3 and just use aquarium silicone to stick them to the filter... just a thought. i did that for an egg tumbler i made


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> if you cant find anything in the end you can go to a home depot type store and buy suction cups for like 2 dollars for a package of 3 and just use aquarium silicone to stick them to the filter... just a thought. i did that for an egg tumbler i made


Another good idea thanks.
Gonna try to look for the part first though. If not, I'll try the idea you gave me.

Thanks, Clint.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Haven't had any luck with finding these items.
Can anyone help please? 
I went to Pet Smart Langley and Roger's.

Thanks, Clint.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Still Looking....


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Finally found some at Rogers 
For those who are looking for some he still has a few more I believe


----------

